# Kuala Rompin



## Bastardmakrele (26. April 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

bin gerade aus Malaysia zurück und bevor die Erinnerungen anfangen zu verblassen bringe ich Sie hier im Forum zu Papier.

Auf meiner Suche nach einem guten Segelfischrevier bin ich auf Kuala Rompin gestoßen, welches sich an der Ostküste Malaysiens  befindet. Was die Segelfische in diesen Zahlen an die Küsten Rompins führt ist bislang nicht geklärt, jedoch sind diese edlen Fische per Gesetz geschützt und nur CnR erlaubt was diesen besonderen Fischreichtum mit Sicherheit erhält.

Rompin ist vor allem Wochenendziel für Angler aus Singapur, welche Fische zum Verzehr fangen wollen, da in Singapur Fisch sehr teuer ist. Ich staune jedesmal über die Ausdauer der Asiaten was das high Speed Jiggen mit ihren dünnen Rütchen angeht, ich bekomme schon nach 10Minuten schwere Arme Westliche Angler kommen überwiegend aus Australien nach Malaysia da die Spots in Rompin näher an der Küste liegen was sich erheblich auf die charterkosten auswirkt.  Auch wenn Rompin nicht unbekannt ist, so findet sich zumindest in unserem Sprachraum nicht übertrieben viele Berichte von diesem Revier….daher hier mein Beitrag

Nach Rompin kann man nicht direkt fliegen, ca. eine Autostunde entfernt befindet sich jedoch die Stadt Kuanta welche man von Kuala Lumpur aus anfliegen kann. Wir trafen nach schlappen 20h Anreise gegen 4.00 Uhr Nachts in unserem sehr komfortablen Bungalow ein und wurden 5 Stunden Später von unserem Guide und Geschäftsführer von Magic Billfish Charters, Jonas, einem Exil Schweden zum Frühstücken abgeholt. Nach ein wenig Geplauder stellte ich fest das Jonas einen großartigen Lebenslauf und Erfahrungsschatz vorzuweisen hat. Er ist seit 30 Jahren in Asien tätig, davon die ersten 10 Jahre in Thailand Phuket bis durch die massive Überfischung der Gewässer ein Angelservice aus seiner Sicht nicht mehr rentabel war. Anschließend verbrachte er 10 Jahre auf den Andamanen bis er von seiner indischen Konkurrenz mit der Küstenwache im Rücken freundlich zum gehen aufgefordert wurde und letztlich betreibt er nun eine Flotte eine Malaysia und hat sonst gefühlt auch schon überall auf der Welt gefischt.

Unser Boot war ein von lokalen Fischern gebaute „Waffe“ welche mit seinen zwei 150PS Motoren wie ein Projektil über das Wasser schoss. An Bord befanden sich Hadid, unser Kapitän, der Deckjunge, Jonas und wir. Gemeinsam bestand die Aufgabe wie an jedem Tag den Köderfischtank zu füllen. Ähnlich wie in Thailand werden von Fischern sog. fish aggregation device oder kurz FAD´s aufgestellt, an denen sich binnen von Wochen und Monaten ein eigenes Ökosystem entwickelt und sich Köderfische aber auch deren Fressfeinde ansiedeln.

Gerade bei unserer ersten Ausfahrt und unserem ersten FAD entdeckten wir einen Kobiaschwarm an der Wasseroberfläche von dem Alex ein Exemplar mit ca. 7kg zum Anbeißen animieren konnte. Nach einem brutalen Kampf entschieden wir uns den Fisch zum Abendessen zu behalten was definitiv die richtige Entscheidung war.








Ca 35 Meilen vor der Küste Rompins befanden sich die legendären Segelfischgründe. Auf einer Fläche, gefühlt so groß wie 50 Fußballfelder kreisten überall kleine Vogelschwärme über die Wasseroberfläche und stießen in diese im Sinkflug hinein. Klar dass sich überall Baitballs befanden und die Vögel waren unsere Indikatoren. Was dann passierte beeindruckte mich schon schwer. Hadid unser Capitän schoss mit karacho auf den erst besten Vogelschwarm zu, wechselte ca. 50Meter davor in den Leehrlauf und ließ unser Boot sachte in die Fischwolken gleiten. Wir standen schon fertig beködert zur Stelle und  warfen lediglich unsere Montagen aus und ließen unsere Fischchen an freier Leine in die Baitballs hineinschwimmen. Mit offenen Bügel ließen wir unserer Fischchen Schnur nehmen und behielten nur über den Zeigefinger und Daumen den Kontakt zu unserem Köder. Auf einmal wurde mir die Schnur aus den Fingern gerissen und sprang mit großer Geschwindigkeit von der Rolle. Nach 15Sekunden hielt ich es nicht mehr aus, schloss den Bügel und setzte einen Anschlag _ _NOOOOHHH  _schrie Jonas los als er meinen saftigen Anschlag sah, da wir mit Circlehooks  angelten,  aber ich hatte Glück und der Haken setzte sich dennoch im harten Fischmaul fest. Augenblicklich spannte sich die Schnur erneut und in 30 Meter Ferne schoß ein Silberner Pfeil aus dem Wasser…. der Tanz war eröffnet.






Hadid schmiss gleich den Motor an, alle Ruten wurden aus dem Wasser gekurbelt und nun bestimmte die Performance meines Fisches alleine die kommenden 15 Minuten. Akrobatisch segelte der Fisch 2- 3 Meter aus dem Wasser, versuchte mit unhaltbaren Fluchten in die Weite des Ozeans oder durch schnelle Fluchten unters Boot und am Motor vorbei Schnur und Haken abzustoßen. Nach anstrengenden Minuten für Fisch und Angler zogen wir den Segelfisch am Vorfach ans Boot, wo der letzte Tanz mit dem Wireman folgt. Der Fisch, gepackt am Schwert tobt und wütet in einem letzten Akt um sich der bei allen Beteiligten für große Anspannung sorgt. Bedenkt man wie nahe die Spitze des Schwertes einem vor dem Gesicht herumfuchtelt spüre ich große Erleichterung nachdem der Haken endlich gelöst ist .

Der Deckjunge zieht den Fisch aus dem Wasser, wir beeilen uns, der Fisch fängt schon an Farbe zu verlieren, schnell zwei Photos und zurück ins Wasser mit Ihm. Das Boot fährt langsam los,  ich halte den Fisch am Schwert fest und sehe und spüre wie der Fisch langsam wieder erwacht, die Farben zurückkehren, die Flossenschläge mit Bestimmtheit einsetzen und er mit zunehmenden Wiederwillen der Richtung des Bootes folgt. Ehe der Kapitän den nächsten Schwarm anfährt lasse ich den Schnabel los und der Fisch gleitet langsam und stetig durchs Wasser davon.






Woooooowwwww. Am ersten Tag folgen noch drei weitere Segelfische, allerdings können wir nur 40% der Fische haken. Wir bekamen 12 Bisse. Natürlich trage ich bei dieser schlechten Quote den größten Beitrag mit meinem schwer abzustellenden Anschlagreflexen auch fehlt mir das Gefühl für den richtigen Zeitpunkt. An unseren heimischen Gewässern habe ich mir über Jahre das Gefühl erarbeitet wann der Zander oder Hecht meinen Haken im Maul hat und wann ich anschlagen muss damit er nicht schluckt. Bei Segelfischen ist das nochmal was anderes.

Am zweiten Tag fahren wir die gleiche Strategie,  doch an den FAD´s finden wir keine Kobias und auch sonst keine Gold- oder Königsmakrelen. Die Fußballfelder sind auch verweist und die Fischaktivität setzt erst am späten Nachmittag ein. Wir fangen zwei Segelfische, ich bin zufrieden und wir fahren wieder zurück. Abends sitzen wir mit Jonas im chinesischen Restaurant am Hafen, essen gedünsteten Mahi Mahi den uns ein anderes Boot gesponsert hat ( hat Vorteile mit dem Geschäftsführer einer Flotte unterwegs zu sein) und erzählen uns Anekdoten  über Guidinggäste, Schwedenangeln und über Land und Leute.

Am dritten Tag ändern wir unser Vorgehen. Wir fahren FAD´s  in der Nähe der Tiomanislands an und ankern an diesen. Jonas legt zwei Köfiruten am Balon aus, ich bin noch fleißig am Jiggen als das kreischen einer der Baitrunner unser Treiben unterbricht. Ich setze keinen Anschlag und hake damit den Fisch, doch dieser probiert nicht wie sonst durch einen Luftsprung den Köder abzuschütteln sondern taucht ab. Es dauert nicht lange und uns ist klar dass wir einen Marlin gehakt haben. Nach wenigen Minuten durchbricht auch dieser die Oberfläche und zeigt uns das er in Punkto Akrobatik den Segelfischen ebenbürtig ist. Es dauert bestimmt 20 Minuten bis der Fisch sich ans Boot ziehen lässt  und in den letzten Kampfakt mit dem Wireman einwilligt.






Kaum haben wir den Marlin released und haben uns am FAD vertaut geht der Spaß von vorne los, und ein Marlin etwas größer als sein Vorgänger durchbricht die Wasseroberfläche…






Es folgen auch noch zwei Segelfische, einer über 40kg, was für ein Tag!

Auch Alexandra traut sich an der Angel immer mehr zu und landet ihr PB mit einem Segler von ca. 35kg.






Der Vierte Tag ist wieder etwas ruhiger. Mich treibt der Ehrgeiz an den FADs auch eine Makrele zu fange und Jigge mich mit allen möglichen Ködern durchs Wasser doch bis auf ein paar Fehlbisse und Aussteigern im Drill bleibt keine Makrele hängen. Einzig ein Lizardfisch bleibt beim Jiggen am Haken und auch wenn ich es mir nicht habe anmerken lassen, ich schwöre es war eine Genugtuung nach all den Stunden Jiggen und Spinnen endlich einen Fisch zu drillen.

Der letzte Tag hat natürlich nochmal richtig Laune gemacht. Wir haben 11 Segelfische gelandet etliche davon auch in doppeldrills. Besonders romantisch war das Alex und ich erst in der Endphase eines Doppeldrills merkten das wir ein und den selben Fisch gehakt hatten, er hatte beide unsere Köfis genommen. Auch wenn ich dieses Angeln täglich bis zum Rest meines Lebens machen könnte, so war ich auch nicht traurig nach einem doch sehr anstrengenden Angeltag die Ruten einzuholen.

Ich werde Malaysia definitiv wieder bereisen, in der Nähe unserer Spots befand sich die oben erwähnte Inselkette Tiomanislands welche mit bunten Korallenriffen umsäumt ist und den Eindruck eines kleinen Tropenparadieses macht. Jonas versprch mir mich auch dort zum Angeln abholen zu kommen….


----------



## u-see fischer (26. April 2019)

Danke für den tollen Bericht und für die schönen Fotos.


----------



## MikeHawk (26. April 2019)

Super Bericht! VIelen Dank


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. April 2019)

Traumhaft!


----------



## magut (27. April 2019)

Traumhaft was du da erzählst und bebilderst! DANKE fürs teilen mit uns 
LG
Mario


----------



## ollidi (27. April 2019)

Hammer Bericht! Danke dafür!


----------



## warrior (27. April 2019)

Sehr ge..! Bekommt man gleich wieder Lust aufs Fischen.

Kannst du bitte etwas zu dem verwendeten Tackle schreiben.
Und was über die Preise vor Ort, Unterkunft, Bootscharter, Nebenkosten usw.
Vielen Dank


----------



## Bastardmakrele (28. April 2019)

warrior schrieb:


> Sehr ge..! Bekommt man gleich wieder Lust aufs Fischen.
> 
> Kannst du bitte etwas zu dem verwendeten Tackle schreiben.
> Und was über die Preise vor Ort, Unterkunft, Bootscharter, Nebenkosten usw.
> Vielen Dank


Hallo Warrior,


Das Angelgerät für das Angeln wird einem gestellt, sprich du brauchst dir nichts speziell zuzulegen. Ich habe nach Möglichkeit aber mein eigenes Gerät verwendet, hier meine Sets:


Shimano Yasei Monster Travel 2,4m mit 100gr Wurfgewicht/ Stella 5000

Shimano Yasei Monster Travel 2,4m mit 100gr Wurfgewicht/ Saltiga 3500H

Okuma Cortez 50lbs/ Tiagra 12

Okuma Cortez 30lbs/ Penn 113 Baja Spezial


Und dazu eine Vielzahl an Jigs, Wobbler und Popper. Wenn du die nicht selber mitbringst läuft diesbezüglich auch nichts.

Die Preise Kannst du der Internetseite entnehmen, die sind dort angegeben. ME solltest du dir aber ein Angebot machen lassen. Jonas Capitän hat einige Bungalows und in einem davon haben wir für 75USD die Nacht residiert. Kühlschrank, Klimaanlage, WIFI, 4 Schlafzimmer, 2 Bäder 4,5m hohe Decken und super gepflegt und sauber.

https://www.rompin-sailfish.com


Das Essen ist der Wahnsinn, einem Mischung aus Thai/ Chinesisch und Indisch, zusammen mit zwei Bierchen kommst du täglich auf ca 35€/ Person für Verpflegung. Frühstück und Mittagessen auf dem Boot waren inklusive.


Gruß

Andreas


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. April 2019)

Bis auf die Stella und Saltiga, klingt das nach preislich "vernünftigen" Tackle. Schön zu hören, dass in der Preisklasse auch Hochseeangeln möglich ist.


----------



## warrior (29. April 2019)

Hallo Andreas,
vielen Dank für die Info. Das ist ja fast Light Tackle
Habt ihr auf Popper, Stickbaits auch Bisse bekommen?
Was ist beim Jiggen zu erwarten?
TL


----------



## tomsen83 (29. April 2019)

Klasse Bericht! Vielen Dank fürs Teilhaben lassen!


----------



## Bastardmakrele (29. April 2019)

warrior schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas,
> vielen Dank für die Info. Das ist ja fast Light Tackle
> Habt ihr auf Popper, Stickbaits auch Bisse bekommen?
> Was ist beim Jiggen zu erwarten?
> TL



Hallo Warrior,

wir haben überwiegend mit dem Halco Rooster gepoppt, den die Segelfische auch attackiert haben. Allerdings sind die wegen dem Drilling nicht hängen geblieben, wäre besser gewesen hier einen Einzelhaken mit 3cm Vorfach anstelle des letzten Drinllings zu fischen....beim nächsten mal eben.
Ich habe eigentlich fast ausschließlich mit sinkenden Wobblern gejiggt, ein Trend der seit wenigen Jahren im asiatischen Raum immer mehr Anhänger findet. Hier kannst du mit Barrakuda, Kobia, Queenfisch, Wahoo, Königsmakrele und Goldmakrele rechnen oder wie ich eben mit Eidechsenfischen. Wir haben auch einen Segelfisch mit Wobbler gefangen, das war aber auf lighttackel ziemlich heftig...


----------



## Bastardmakrele (6. Mai 2019)




----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Mai 2019)

Welch tolle Fotos!


----------



## *luckyluke* (1. Juni 2019)

Sehr schöner Bericht...top


----------



## LAC (2. September 2019)

Toller Bericht und Super Fische - Gratulation!

Wobei ich diese FADs  (fish aggregation device; Fischversammlungsgerät) nicht so gut finde, da es künstlich angelegte Plätze sind, 
wo sich Fische im offenen Meer sammeln, die dann die großen Fische anlocken. 
Sie sind in der Berufsfischerei zu finden und die Wilderer der Meere arbeiten damit nur. da sie um dieses ausgesetzte Fisch Versammlungsgerät,
- zum Teil sind es ganz primitive vier Holzstangen und ein paar Drahtstücke  - Ringwadennetze ziehen und wenn sie Glück haben, einen Fang 
von 250 Tonnen Tunfisch fangen können - das ist kein Anglerlatein. Charles Clover hat recherchiert, für die Profis ist er ein Bergriff.
Den besten Erfolg hat man, wenn diese FADs dort gesetzt werden oder hintreiben, wo das kalte Wasser mit dem warmen sich trifft.


----------



## Bastardmakrele (4. September 2019)

Danke für dein Feedback LAC!

Ich kannte den Autoren Charles Clover nicht, im Prinzip gut wenn sich jemand wissenschaftlich mit der Materie befasst.

Für meinen Teil habe ich ein sehr zwiespältiges Verhältnis zu den FADs. Um genau bei deinem Beispiel mit den vier Holzstangen zu bleiben, so bieten diese im Wasser umhertreibenden Fischlarven (Zooplankton) Schutz, so dass sich binnen weniger Tagen ein mini Ökosystem um die FADs bilden. Mit den Wochen kann man schon von kleinen Fischschwärmen sprechen und Räuber wie Mahis und Makrelen sind die ersten pelagischen Großräuber die deine Holzstangen regelmäßig anschwimmen.

Die Mahis selbst Laichen um die FADs sowie viele andere Fischarten auch, so dass die FADs nicht nur Fische anziehen sondern auch produzieren, also können wir hinsichtlich eines FADs nie von einer reinen Negativbilanz sprechen.  Wir haben um FADs auch schon Babythunfische und Mini Königsmakrelen gefangen. Ob diese Fische dort geboren wurden weis ich allerdings nicht, sicherlich fanden Sie hier jedoch Nahrung und Zuflucht.

Ich denke dass viel vom Leben um die FADs nicht existieren würde, würden die FADs nicht existieren. Das ist zumindest mein persönliches Verständnis für die Materie, ohne wissenschaftliche Abhandlungen darüber studiert zu haben.  

Dennoch tut es mir im Herzen weh wenn ich sehe das eins abgefischt wird und die tollen Fische welche umherschwimmen nun vermutlich in einem Netz gelandet sind….



Gruß Andreas


----------



## LAC (4. September 2019)

@Franken Fisch
Andreas, ich akzeptiere ja deinen fang und wenn der drill super war, was will man mehr.
In jungen jahren habe ich  die fische mit der hand aus den bächen gefangen  - das war super, da ich sie unter dem stein so lange "kitzelte" bis ich sie greifen konnte -  zuhause habe ich den arsch verhauen bekommen für meine tat - egal - war jedoch spannend.
Inzwischen angele ich die fische und habe weltweit schon fische gefangen und da ich immer offene augen habe, wie in anderen ländern fische gefangen werden,  kann man die angelei in anderen ländern nicht vergleichen, mit  der angelei in deutschland.
In jedem land sind zwar gesetze, aber nicht alle werden eingehalten und wenn in dem land die armut herrscht, dann entwickeln sich dort interessante fangmethoden, die wir nicht mehr verstehen
Die berufsfischerei macht das auch, die können heute in 3000 m tiefe die bergspitzen auf drei meter genau abfischen, einige setzen auch FADs
Einige stämme fangen fische mit gift, können aber noch gegessen werden - das wurde früher in deutschland auch gemacht. In den südlichen ländern haben sie früher dynamit genomen - alles schon erlebt.
Zu allen hilfsmitteln, das fängt schon beim anfüttern an, habe ich ein zwiespältiges verhältnis. Wenn ich in dk einen hotspot am fjord nenne im netz, dann entwickelt sich dort innerhalb eine jahres eine müllkippe, da sind natürlich nicht die angler aus dem anglerboard, sondern die stillen leser.

Wobei die vermehrung der fische auch ohne FADs  läuft, da genügend algen treibholz und müll was im wasser schwimmt, wo sich auch ein ökosystem bildet.
Auch ohne müll und FADs haben sich die fische früher vermehrt - der fischbestand war früher gewaltig
Als angler muss man dann diese "ökosysteme" suchen, da sind die chancen fische zu überlisten nicht mehr so groß. Auch sprungschichten sind gute fangplätze.
Die gesetzten FADs - können direkt ansteuern werden und dort halten sich immer fische auf in unterschiedlichen tiefen, da dort für jede fischart ein jagdrevier vorhanden ist. da sie sich aufbaut d.h. in 40 m tiefe findent man die geschützten gelbflossen tune und zur wasseroberfläche kommen immer andere arten bis zu den fischen, die man vom boot beobachten kann, wenn sie jagen.

Nun sind ja diese angelfahrten in den exotischen ländern sehr teuer, schon in den 80iger jahren habe ich dicke fische in kenia gefangen  ohne FADs, wobei ich auch da von jahr zu jahr festgestellt habe, das es immer schwieriger wurde fische am haken zu bekommen und das geht heute soweit, das eine schöne bootsfahrt gemacht wird, aber kein fisch gefangen wird - z.b. auf den kanaren, da würde ich auch froh sein, wenn einer mich mit zum angeln nimmt und sagt - ich setze FADs da gebe ich garantie für fisch.
Wobei ich auf teneriffa einen einheimische freund hatte, der leider verschollen ist auf einer fahrt, der mir die stellen gezeigt hat, wo wir immer dicke fische gefangen haben, da er jede stelle kannte, wo sie sich aufhalten.


----------

